# bosc vs pinkie



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it is praticly waving goodbye


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he got a few pieces of walnut shells too lol


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my savannah monitor freaks out over pinkies









cool shot. and are walnut shells digestable....?


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

awsome pic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

buenos noches!!!..nice shot


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yummy


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice pic!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

OWNED--lol poor mouse, was he alive?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

be very careful about impaction. try feeding it in a bowl or a large flat river rock


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

the walnut shells are suposed to pass, I tried feeding in a bowl, he likes to smash what ever he is eating into the ground and it gets covered in shells


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool that's a cool pic


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stupid Rat...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cool, i need to give my bosc a live adult mouse.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

haha







sorry im what you say, not much of rats n mice fans


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

pamonster said:


> the walnut shells are suposed to pass, I tried feeding in a bowl, he likes to smash what ever he is eating into the ground and it gets covered in shells
> [snapback]857648[/snapback]​


Yeap mine does that aswell, but if you have a large water bowl or whatever for him to soak in, cause they like to do that, your probably gonna have to change bedding, cause i had something similar to that bedding, however once he would get out of his water bowl, he would be come full with bedding it looked annoying for him, since he would try and remove it, but only make things worse.

I also got this hot video of me feeding it 3 roaches, but its over 10mb, so putfile.com doesn't work.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

was it alive??

and cool pic
and walnut shells are fine and will not harm him
just ask crockeeper whenever he logs back on


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ya it was alive 
I like the walnut shells, but it does seem to bother him, ill probibly find something new when I change his bedding


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pamonster said:


> ya it was alive
> I like the walnut shells, but it does seem to bother him, ill probibly find something new when I change his bedding
> [snapback]865037[/snapback]​










whats the piont
unless u beat off to sh*t like that


----------

